
PayPal Bails on Facebook-Led Libra Cryptocurrency Dream - siberianbear
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-04/paypal-pulls-out-of-facebook-led-libra-cryptocurrency-group
======
Peter_Smith
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=paypal%20libra&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

